# Anyone running the Black Widow mufflers on a '67 400?



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

i had planned to go the flowmaster route (likely 40 or 50 series), but i have run across the black widow mufflers and their sound is fantastic. just curious if we have any firsthand accounts on the board.


----------



## Stuff1262 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi,
What did you end up deciding? I have a 400 .030 over Tripower in my 66 GTO


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Stuff1262 said:


> Hi,
> What did you end up deciding? I have a 400 .030 over Tripower in my 66 GTO


You may want to check out Gardner reproduction exhaust, it is the two different size mufflers and resonators that produce the GTO sound.

https://www.gardnerexhaust.com/exhaust-systems/gto/1966-gto-exhaust-system/


----------

